# China-Oceania And South Pacific International Trade Digital Expo



## kevinandkevin (Jul 5, 2021)

China-Oceania And South Pacific International Trade Digital Expo

From June 28 to July 7, 2021, the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade will hold the China-Oceania and South Pacific International Trade Digital Exhibition on the world's leading O2O exhibition platform ccpit-expo. The exhibition aims to meet the trade needs of China, Oceania and South Pacific countries during the epidemic, and develop economic and trade relations with a digital display platform. The exhibition will set up six special matchmaking meetings for different industries, and select a total of more than 400 high-quality Chinese suppliers to showcase their companies and uniquely designed latest products in the online conference; there will also be more than 3,200 people from Oceania and South Pacific. Of professional buyers participated in the online exhibition. At present, Made in China is the guarantee of global stability and punctual delivery. We sincerely invite you to participate in the China-Oceania and South Pacific International Trade Digital Exhibition as a supporter.
The following is the specific content of this exhibition:
Organizer: China Council for the Promotion of International Trade
Organizer: China Chamber of International Commerce
Beijing Zhongzhan Xinhe Data Service Co., Ltd.
Supporting unit: Pacific Islands Forum
Exhibition date: June 28th to July 7th of 2021
Exhibition location: CCPIT Cloud Exhibition Platform (URL: cosp.ccpit-expo.com)
Exhibition scale: 400 + exhibitors, 3,200 + importers
Exhibition fee: free
Exhibits: Covering six categories of exhibits in the epidemic prevention material industry, agriculture and related equipment, daily consumer goods, building materials, auto parts, and intelligent manufacturing.
Exhibition format: Visitors can contact suppliers for free through instant messaging, virtual meetings, etc.


----------

